# Rough play



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Please can you help settle an argument between my husband and I! Charlie is now 11 weeks and such a cheeky little chap, he's very vocal when playing, especially tug games but my husband likes to play a bit of rough an tumble with him which I don't know is good or not? For example my husband will have a teddy in his hand and ruffle it at Charlie and Charlie tries to kill it lol then he'll bound away, crouch down and lunch himself back at my husband and the teddy and he ruffs him up some more all the while he is growling (not vicious) and barking and bouncing back and forth.

Is this normal? I would be worried it would teach him rough play is good? I always tell husband to make a point of taking him and doing some training after to calm him down which he does. Or if he makes skin contact or hurts my husband to yelp stand up and walk away. My husband is of the opinion that he's a dog and he loves...tell me I'm right


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It's fine, I wouldn't have a problem with this play. Your pup obviously likes it! So long as hubby is in charge of when the game begins and ends and the no biting hands rule then there is not a problem.
It will help wear him out and stimulate him, the rest of you get to enjoy a hopefully more chilled pup.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. We were told at training to try not to let a dog "Rag" anything. However, I think as long as your husband is in charge as pack leader and finishes the game when he wants rather than your pup, then it would be ok, otherwise it would be a dominance issue. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think as long as you train him well in other areas, ie only allowed on furniture when you say it's ok, then it shouldn't be a problem. I have seen grown men on all fours with a Raggy in their mouths playing tug with a Doberman puppy. Funny to watch but totally disgusting hygiene wise....but this dog was so well behaved!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Cat 53 that is my husband! Minus the toy in his mouth he is down on the ground acting like a dog himself. I feel like we have a child already, I'm constantly telling him to stop getting the pup so hyper it's nap time lol I was just worried incase it would teach him that rough play is ok with everyone but ill make sure hubby stops it on his terms and does some proper training

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

We play very rough with Binky and she is a mellow chilled out pooch when not in full fledged play mode....she makes all kinds of growl noises...as do I!!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks very much for the reassurance my hubby will be so happy and smug knowing he was right lol I think I was worried as both our parents said to cut it out as it would make him aggressive but they are from old school of thought when it comes to dogs!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just to say that my teenage sons (19 and 16) enjoy rough play with Kiki and our collie, as you describe and laugh at the response that they get from the dogs. 
I do not let my 9 year old daughter play in this way with the dogs... nor do I. It is interesting that neither dog mouths or growls in their play with Liz and I, and they are much more careful with their teeth when playing tugga type games with us.


----------

